# Unusual Customised Set Up for Client



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

First time on this part of the Web Site. Thought this might be of interest. Just received a job from a customer with a Demolition business. Client wants a fish tank in the reception area to advertise certain elements of his business. In short he wants a demolition scene complete with semi demolished buildings, machines, skips, rubble and just about anything else you can think would be found on a demolition site. 
Once set up there are to be fish swimming in and out of the buildings.
Quite an unusual job. Below are some sketches I made for the client to try and establish the brief. The final outcome will of course be different and, hopefully, quite spectacular. Will take around 4-5 months to do from scratch.




























I am currently looking at doing the tank in acrylic and the front as a curve. The tank dimensions are 1200mm high and the radius of the curve would be 1m. acrylic thickness around 25mm I think.
I would welcome your thoughts and suggestions regarding waterproofing the models and various other answers to questions I will have as this project goes along.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

That will look great, it's like watching an episode of Tanked :2thumb:


----------



## jena rose (Aug 12, 2013)

it'll look great when its done. Post pics of it when its done


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see this come to life!

josh


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

Any plans for stocking?
A massive colony of Marbled Crayfish would look amazing, if only they weren't illegal in the UK..
Failing that, some big rock shrimp would work?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks great - looking forward to another great thread! :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Definitely watching this one... If it's anything like your other threads it'll be AWESOME!!!

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

DONTLOOKATME said:


> Any plans for stocking?
> A massive colony of Marbled Crayfish would look amazing, if only they weren't illegal in the UK..
> Failing that, some big rock shrimp would work?


 Client wants fish the colour of their logo which is red white and blue, swimming through the buildings, not Marine. I was thinking a large shoal of Neons or Cardinals, or maybe Malawis, any thoughts?


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Depending on the overall size, malawis would be a good idea.
Blue and white are easy enough to find. As for red, there are some almost red peacock morphs. And some mbuna are a really deep orange. 

josh


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

jtg said:


> Depending on the overall size, malawis would be a good idea.
> Blue and white are easy enough to find. As for red, there are some almost red peacock morphs. And some mbuna are a really deep orange.
> 
> josh


Yes, thats pretty close to the idea, the size of the tank is plenty big enough, around 1200mm high, a corner tank with back sides of 1000mm, big enough to take a bath in.


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd go with those then.
They'll feel at lot more at home than tetras since there'll be no plants, bog wood etc in there.

josh


----------



## DONTLOOKATME (Apr 5, 2013)

I reckon Malawis would love the rockscape in the tank as well.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Malawis it is then. I am in Trinidad just now for Christmas so waiting until beginning January to make a start on this project. More updates when things start to move forwards. I will post pictures of the build as it happens so you will see the development of the setup in real time.


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Any news on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameroon (Jan 30, 2014)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------

